# Button Christmas Trees



## Gruntley (Jan 4, 2012)

Today's artistic endeavours


----------



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

They are lovely!


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

Very nice. I must get my granddaughter making one. Won't be up to this standard but we will have fun.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Gruntley said:


> Today's artistic endeavours


Cute!


----------



## mardzerin (Aug 19, 2014)

Have to do one! have so many buttons from my grandma. Very cute


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Neat!


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Terrific. Really pretty.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Very good idea.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

What a lovely idea, they look great :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Very pretty and what a nice project for kids.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

What a great way to use all my saved buttons.


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

They look really great!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

These are so cute and clever!

Hazel


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Very nice. Years ago, the mother of someone I worked with made a very large wall picture with a similar method, using buttons, though she had lots of metal buttons as the ornaments. I wanted to make one for years, but then forgot all about it until I saw your lovely trees, so I guess it's back on my list of things I want to try.

Great job!


----------



## easyonly (Nov 10, 2011)

I love these! Can you tell me what they are mounted on and how you attached them please?


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

They are great and just right for a wall hanging if your home it too small for a Christmas Tree


----------



## Gruntley (Jan 4, 2012)

I mount them on ready primed artist canvas which I cover with Modge Podge sparkle first. I then attach the buttons with hot glue. I tend to mark out the dimensions of the trees with dressmaking pins first. One if the trees I have attached some battery powered lights so will try and sake some photos tomorrow.

I am trying to build up stock for a Christmas Fair in the first week of December

Regards


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

I just love them, l was going to try an initial one as a baby gift but your trees look more exciting l bought several packs of assorted buttons from the Works for the picture lots of red and green plus the pastels and they could be the fairy lights. Baby name on hold for a wee while.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

They are great!! Looks like that big one takes a lot of buttons.


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

Oops just see other post x Love them x are they done on blank canvas art boards and the buttons glued on ?
Would like to give them a go if you don't mind
Thanks


----------



## mistymorning2 (May 29, 2011)

Gruntley said:


> Today's artistic endeavours


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
What a great idea!


----------

